# Gunsmith recommendations



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking for recommendations for a gunsmith located around the salt lake valley, someone who knows his stuff on Remington rifles in particular.


----------



## Deek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a fellow that I have used 3 times and I really have been satisfed with his work. 

He cut an 11 degree target crown in my Savage barrels. BTW, shooting tighter groups! 

He is a top notch gunsmith in my opinion.

Jake VanAllen
LRP Gunsmithing
801-243-7978


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not ever used one, but here is a guy active in long range hunting forum. He just posts videos and pics of how things are done, which I find to be interesting. 
Lorenzo Young, Deadly Precision Gunsmithing 801 735-4829
Here is a thread he put together http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/ ... off-90676/


----------

